
Fake News 'Vaccine' Inoculates Against 'Alternative Facts' - Dowwie
https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/the-athletes-way/201701/fake-news-vaccine-inoculates-against-alternative-facts
======
Dowwie
direct link to the mentioned study:
[http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/gch2.201600008/ab...](http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/gch2.201600008/abstract)

------
basicplus2
Or is this in fact fake news?

~~~
Dowwie
Or is it.. not?

